# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Voorholtonsteking of niet

## rafaelo

Ben erg moe zeg maar uitgeput. Vrij erg pijn in me hoofd en last van me oren. Als ik er soms op druk, piept het soms. Tevens ben ik verkouden, maar niet de hele tijd en heb last van het slikken. Heb bij me schouder bladen soms een raar gevoel steekjes ofzo.

Is dit een voorholteonsteking of niet ??

----------

